# photoshop cs3 help..



## celtbhoy (May 17, 2007)

i have ps cs3 full extended version,but don't klnow how to use it,i want a good text book to show me,any help???ray:


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

I can recommend the 2 I've got. They're for CS and CS2 but there should be newer CS3 editions available by now. Photoshop CS Accelerated published by YJ, and Photoshop CS2 Essential Skills published by Focal Press.

Also, check out the online tutorial videos from *http://movielibrary.lynda.com/html/modListing.asp?pid=228&btnProduct=Go* and google for "photoshop cs3 tuturials".


----------



## thepit56 (May 26, 2006)

honestly I wouldn't waste my money on books. I can't learn anything about computers from books. If you want to learn photoshop and are willing to spend money I suggest you go to your local county college and see if they have any classes on digital imaging or the like.

Alas, those classes can be quite expensive, so if your more into the cheper scene then I say go all out and don't pay anything. there are millions of tutorials on the internet for photoshop. just think of what you want to do and google it. chances are someone made a tutorial for it.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

On the contrary books are an excellent source of learning. I'm not just saying that because I work in a library but because it's true. Most notably I think the *Visual Quick Start* series is the best series I've ever had the pleasure of reading. It includes tons of images and shows you in plain English what to do.


----------



## thepit56 (May 26, 2006)

ebackhus said:


> On the contrary books are an excellent source of learning. I'm not just saying that because I work in a library but because it's true. Most notably I think the *Visual Quick Start* series is the best series I've ever had the pleasure of reading. It includes tons of images and shows you in plain English what to do.


your welcome to your opinion but I have yet to get a book that learns me how to do anything with a computer. I have learned other things from books though


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

*Re: Photoshop CS3 help..*

2 excellent books I have for Photoshop are:
"Photoshop CS Studio Techniques" by Ben Willmore ISBN: 0-321-21352-1
http://www.digitalmastery.com/
and do a Google for "Ben Willmore" for many interesting tips etc


"The Photoshop CS Book for Digital Photographers" by Scott Kelby. ISBN: 0-7357-1411-8
http://www.scottkelbybooks.com


My editions are for "CS" version but I am sure that the books will have been updated to "CS3" by now.

Both the books above are suitable for beginners to experts...

Another great source of tutorials on Photoshop is:
"Digital Photo" magazine - The cover disc usually has several hours of tutorials, tips & hints aimed at beginners thorough experts. See:
http://www.dpmag.co.uk


I have kept the Cover Disks for years & & oft refer back when I want a technique that I am a bit rusty on. I am sure that you will be able to pick up a copy of "Digital Photo" magazine in Ireland (They also do export subscriptions too... Be careful to look at "Digital *PHOTO*" and not Digital Photographer magazine (I'm not saying that the other magazine is not worthy of looking at, it's just that I 'swear' by Digital Photo!

Good luck in your searches :wave:


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

thepit56 said:


> your welcome to your opinion but I have yet to get a book that learns me how to do anything with a computer. I have learned other things from books though


If it weren't for the book *DOS for Dummies* I doubt I'd be doing what I do today. Books truly are an excellent resource. Just try learning from a website when your connection goes down and the value of the ever-present book is understood.


----------



## eagledrc (Dec 28, 2007)

The "for DUMMIES" books are great...
just do tutorials on the web until you master it...


----------



## TehRevolution (Dec 28, 2007)

~All i done was practise practise practise i've been using PS for over a year and a half i know what most tools do now.  lol.


----------



## eagledrc (Dec 28, 2007)

Adobe programs are so hard to use. Flash and Photoshop are very different from most other computer programs. The way they do things is usually better, but only once you learn how to use them well.


----------

